# Wine Rack



## CrazyCajun

Anyone of you have built a wine rack? I'm looking at building one, that would hold around 100 bottles...but don't know what kind i want. Cheap is good but must look decent (i'm not looking at spending a lot)! Any ideas would be welcome, pictures would be better!


----------



## Wade E

Look around in the Gallery.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/all_albums.php


----------



## mxsteve625

Here are a couple I made.


----------



## danc

that rack inside the wooden cabinet is cool looking. did you just build racks into an old cabinet you weren't using anymore? I see you have built two styles of racks, this next year my wife and i are going to turn half our basement into our wine cellar. do you find that one of the styles of racks works better or is more convenient?


----------



## Runningwolf

If you go to the link posted below and look at their wood racks for ideas. The further you look into a specific rack you find the specifics for making one. They list all of the dimensions.

http://www.wineracksamerica.com/index.html


----------



## CrazyCajun

good idea on the cabinet one...i like it...


----------



## CrazyCajun

@ Runningwolf, thanx, i think i was looking at that site last night...some cool ideas in there..


----------



## BIGJEFF

Here's a pic of mine...it holds about 140btls if you doubble stack them...It's store bought but could be easily reproduced.







I can e-mail you the mesurments and more pics if you want

I also like the one in the cabinet...I might copy that one too!!

Jeff


----------



## danc

any one have any experience with the diamond style racks? and recommendations about wood? i was looking at using cedar.


----------



## mxsteve625

The rack is made from an old entertainment center which keeps the light out. It has capacity for more bottles but I use the extra space for beer cases etc.

It needs to be FILLED...which will happen shortly


----------



## mxsteve625

Excuse me. It wasn't an entertainment center it was on old entertainment/college desk.


----------



## mxsteve625

That is my strawberry in there which is down to 6 bottles. OH NO. There are other wines but the strawberry was a year in the making. HELP


----------



## FlavorSeeker

Do you have plans for the rack you built in the entertainment center? Or, at least some basic dimensions?


----------



## mxsteve625

That is my strawberry in there which is down to 6 bottles. OH NO. There are other wines but the strawberry was a year in the making. HELP


----------



## CrazyCajun

BigJeff...yeah send me the dimensions when you have time....on my e-mail...


----------



## mxsteve625

No I have no plans. This is one of those things you need to do by ear if you are building in an existing cabinet. Layout your work first. It make take a little trial and era to get the layout right. Most of the racks shown accomadate 750 ml bottles. Some of the racks in my cabinet accomadete the smaller 375 ML bottles just to get things to fit.


----------



## closetwine

I have seen/ plan on doing mine with PVC pipe. I know it sounds cheasy, but I saw someone do it and go get the plastic spray paint to prime it and then used the hammered bronze spray paint to finish and it was slick.


----------



## BobF

mxsteve625 said:


> Here are a couple I made.


 
mxsteve ... What method did you use to precisely scallop the rails?


----------



## mxsteve625

BobF said:


> mxsteve ... What method did you use to precisely scallop the rails?



Go to this thread: Wine rack photos/dimensions

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5731


----------



## BobF

mxsteve625 said:


> Go to this thread: Wine rack photos/dimensions
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5731


 
Excellent thread!::

Thanx for reminding me


----------



## CrazyCajun

finally decided to buy one...72 bottles on Sale for 80$ at my local Hardware store!


----------



## Wade E

Cool, lets see some pics when its done please! Sometimes its just easier.


----------



## mxsteve625

I would like to see some pics of the finished product myself. Sounds like a good deal for that amount of bottles...and from alocal hardware store?


----------



## CrazyCajun

here it is...


----------



## Runningwolf

very cool


----------



## ellijaywinemaker

BIGJEFF said:


> Here's a pic of mine...it holds about 140btls if you doubble stack them...It's store bought but could be easily reproduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can e-mail you the mesurments and more pics if you want
> 
> I also like the one in the cabinet...I might copy that one too!!
> 
> Jeff



I would like the mesurments please


----------



## BIGJEFF

ellijaywinemaker said:


> I would like the mesurments please




I will take them tomorrow


----------



## mxsteve625

Nice rack and the price is good too.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

I build racks that I call "Skid-Row Wine Racks". They're made out of pallets, which happen to be the perfect size for wine bottles. They aren't beautiful furniture, but they're cheap and durable. Winemaker magazine published this design in Feb-March; so if you have that back copy, you can see pictures and a description there. It's made with salvaged pallets, just cut them to the proper depth, stack, and secure with a few nails. These racks are pretty efficient too, you'll get lots of bottles into a small area. The down side is that this size skid doesn't take 1.5ml bottles; I use the skids with tall runners for those.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Crazycajun, 
I just scored the baby version of you're rack (30 bottles) for 10$ on kijiji!!


----------



## CrazyCajun

nice!, if you go to CT you can buy brackets to add on to that rack...


----------



## Wade E

If anyone wants a bunh of those pallets we have tons of them at my work that we beg people to take!!!!!


----------



## BIGJEFF

Wade E said:


> If anyone wants a bunh of those pallets we have tons of them at my work that we beg people to take!!!!!



How far are you from Halifax Nova-Scotia? Would you deliver for a meal and a bottle of wine?


----------



## Runningwolf

I bet he would for a moose and a seal to seal the deal!


----------



## ThreeWivesWine

Minnesotamaker said:


> I build racks that I call "Skid-Row Wine Racks". They're made out of pallets, which happen to be the perfect size for wine bottles. They aren't beautiful furniture, but they're cheap and durable. Winemaker magazine published this design in Feb-March; so if you have that back copy, you can see pictures and a description there. It's made with salvaged pallets, just cut them to the proper depth, stack, and secure with a few nails. These racks are pretty efficient too, you'll get lots of bottles into a small area. The down side is that this size skid doesn't take 1.5ml bottles; I use the skids with tall runners for those.



Brilliant! At first glance I thought you were the worlds worst carpenter but I'm glad I stopped to read the post. I'm seriously considering setting this up now. I really don't have the time to build a wine rack and there are some pallets at work right now that need a good home.


----------



## kerbos5

I wanna say a big thanks to Minnisotamaker for posting his pics of a "skid row" wine rack, I was about to spend some big money, but now I can spend on more wine kits/grapes and cool equipment. My brother in law came by with 3 nice pallets and I was bored, and remembered MM's post, so I just wanted to show my version of skid row, still in progress by the way..... I think they have a lot of character.....show your pics of your skid row sounds like another cool new thread, for all the newbies that wont know what to do with the stacks of wine bottles, kinda like myself.....Problem solved!


----------



## ithink2020

Thank you for this idea!!! I got access to plenty of pallets, now I just need to find a place to put up a rack!

Matt


----------



## Minnesotamaker

kerbos5 said:


> I wanna say a big thanks to Minnisotamaker for posting his pics of a "skid row" wine rack, I was about to spend some big money, but now I can spend on more wine kits/grapes and cool equipment. My brother in law came by with 3 nice pallets and I was bored, and remembered MM's post, so I just wanted to show my version of skid row, still in progress by the way..... I think they have a lot of character.....show your pics of your skid row sounds like another cool new thread, for all the newbies that wont know what to do with the stacks of wine bottles, kinda like myself.....Problem solved!



One of the nice features of my Skid Row Wine Rack design is that you can just keep on adding levels to the top as your wine collection grows. Just make sure to secure it to the wall once it gets to chest level or higher (or sooner if you have any little climbers in your home). Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## joebrady

Done





Test





Works Great, perfect height for racking! Holds 60 bottles. Now I need another....





Started to make another, but it turned into a bench for my little boys...


----------



## UBB

Here are pics of some boxes I made. Each hold 40 bottles.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Nice Racks.


----------



## Arne

Joe Brady, ever notice how any and every flat spot becomes a table?? Arne.


----------



## joebrady

Sanded and painted this one. Holds 50 standard bottles, and 8 of the larger 1.5L bottles on top shelf.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

joebrady said:


> Sanded and painted this one. Holds 50 standard bottles, and 8 of the larger 1.5L bottles on top shelf.



He's Back In Black! looks great


----------



## Himatangihooch

I made a 120 bottle rack,when installed and bottles placed was full so had to make another.
I’ll get photo up. You cut uprights, cut 20x20 mm batons, bottle long and screw these to the uprights on both sides. Make 12. The last 2 only have batons screwed on inside,then arrange uprights,bottle width apart and truss them, voila!


----------



## jayhkr

Made this from 2 - 4x8 sheets of plywood. Took about a week but I think it turned out pretty good. Holds around 180 bottles! Total cost was under $50!!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan

Under the staircase


----------



## kyle5434

I went fairly cheap, using 1x10 lumber and a Kreg jig + Kreg screws. Seems to be sturdy as a rock - after several months no bowing or other signs of stress. Of course each shelf has 4 screws at each end to share the load, so there's plenty of sheer strength at each junction.













Winerack



__ kyle5434
__ Feb 18, 2019


----------



## sour_grapes

If you use harlequin diamonds, you will increase your storage efficiency by ~15%.


----------



## purpletongue

sour_grapes said:


> If you use harlequin diamonds, you will increase your storage efficiency by ~15%.



Do you have any links to plans for this technique? I googled it but wasn't able to find anything. Interested in doing the diamonds if it isn't too hard to implement with the wood. Likely have to borrow a miter saw.


----------



## sour_grapes

purpletongue said:


> Do you have any links to plans for this technique? I googled it but wasn't able to find anything. Interested in doing the diamonds if it isn't too hard to implement with the wood. Likely have to borrow a miter saw.



I described it fairly well here: Finally built my wine rack . Do feel free to ask me if you have a specific question.

I have a miter saw, but I only had to use a circular saw angled at 30˚.

If you ever lose this link, you can always find it by googling "site: winemakingtalk.com sour_grapes harlequin"


----------



## purpletongue

sour_grapes said:


> I described it fairly well here: Finally built my wine rack . Do feel free to ask me if you have a specific question.
> 
> I have a miter saw, but I only had to use a circular saw angled at 30˚.
> 
> If you ever lose this link, you can always find it by googling "site: winemakingtalk.com sour_grapes harlequin"


Thanks! I'll take a look at that thread. Started drawing something up in sketchup and I have to say the diamonds do seem pretty complex. I'm wondering. Will this layout still have the added efficiency when using 1.5 l bottles as well? I might be tempted to just do a 45 deg X layout if the efficiency isn't that much better, as I actually like the look of 45 deg dividers better for some reason.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, that is a tough question. For a large number of bottles per bin, the efficiency does not depend on the size of the bottles. However, as you get fewer bottles in each bin, the "edge effects" dominate. I think it could even vary between the two packing arrangements. You can get an idea of the complexity by looking at the figures in this page in Wikipedia: Circle packing in a square - Wikipedia

And here is some good general information on the subject: Circle packing - Wikipedia


----------

